# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Large Crack in garage wall (likely subsidence)

## KeepMyDayJob

This is a cry out to all those engineering / builder types that are knowledgeable, handy and top men.   We have a single brick skin garage wall that borders the neighbours and is cracking badly. The footing in the corner has subsided a bit. and the section above the crack is "floating" and can wobble a bit. See fantastic sketch.     *A year and a bit (maybe 2) back I had a couple of handy types (brickie, underpinning company) come and have a look. they were all "no worries mate", "just the drought", "will probably lift itself back up" and suggested I keep an eye on it. I did and it was worsened. (See photos.)*     *Unfortunately the duct tape did not help and the crack got bigger ??!!* :Doh:  *
I just had the asbestos roof removed and a new zincalume roof put on (got ripped off, but another story) so knocking the whole thing down is now $6k less attractive.*   *Spoke to neighbour about it as I wanted to go on their land to look at it and maybe sure it up. They have asked us to get structural engineers report ($$$).*   *The wall is not "tied" to the roof frame which is just sitting on some piers. I was thinking of drilling a couple of holes and putting some really long bolts through with  plates to stop it falling on the neighbour's head. Any thoughts on how to "brace" it.*   *Questions are:*  *Who do I call? (Ghostbusters were busy)* *- I can get structural engineers out but they will cost a bomb(?) - anyone know any good ones (Melbourne - Bayside)?* *- should I ask builders/ brickies?*  *Is it worth hassling council as the storm water drain may be the cause (or are they likely to just issue me an infringement for something or other)?*  *Any thoughts on suring it up for safety - looks are not an issue so don't care about the crack for that.*  *Cheers* *Dug*

----------


## PeteV

> This is a cry out to all those engineering / builder types that are knowledgeable, handy and top men.   We have a single brick skin garage wall that borders the neighbours and is cracking badly. The footing in the corner has subsided a bit. and the section above the crack is "floating" and can wobble a bit. See fantastic sketch.     *A year and a bit (maybe 2) back I had a couple of handy types (brickie, underpinning company) come and have a look. they were all "no worries mate", "just the drought", "will probably lift itself back up" and suggested I keep an eye on it. I did and it was worsened. (See photos.)*     *Unfortunately the duct tape did not help and the crack got bigger ??!!* *
> I just had the asbestos roof removed and a new zincalume roof put on (got ripped off, but another story) so knocking the whole thing down is now $6k less attractive.*   *Spoke to neighbour about it as I wanted to go on their land to look at it and maybe sure it up. They have asked us to get structural engineers report ($$$).*   *The wall is not "tied" to the roof frame which is just sitting on some piers. I was thinking of drilling a couple of holes and putting some really long bolts through with  plates to stop it falling on the neighbour's head. Any thoughts on how to "brace" it.*   *Questions are:*  *Who do I call? (Ghostbusters were busy)* *- I can get structural engineers out but they will cost a bomb(?) - anyone know any good ones (Melbourne - Bayside)?* *- should I ask builders/ brickies?*  *Is it worth hassling council as the storm water drain may be the cause (or are they likely to just issue me an infringement for something or other)?*  *Any thoughts on suring it up for safety - looks are not an issue so don't care about the crack for that.*  *Cheers* *Dug*

  A structural engineer should cost you between $500 and $1000. i would probably call them first.  
Dependant on their recommendations, i would approach a bricklayer.  
If the stormwater pipe is broken where you suggest it may be, then it would be more your neighbours problem to fix it i would think... 
If the structure is swinging in the breeze, so to speak, i would grab a couple of lengths of steel angle and dyna bolt it to the wall either side of the crack. this should stop any side shift in the wall as a temporary measure. 
hope this helps!

----------


## KeepMyDayJob

Thanks PeteV. 
I guess it is Structural Engineers. Normally I like to get 3 quotes on a job to suss out ballpark cost and the potential suppliers. How do you go about this with engineers? Do they normally come an look for free and then tell you what it would cost for a full report/ soil testing if needed? 
Cheers
Dug

----------


## PeteV

good luck with that! i doubt you'd get them to leave the office for free...

----------


## nooby

was reading up on this the other day but lost the article! it was something along the lines of a building inspection report as opposed to a structural engineers report. forget the difference but i think the building inspection was a bit more comprehensive as they go through a check list, so it may help if you have other concerns besides your crack in the wall. 
i've had experience with a structural engineer for a different property, may have been a bad one, but he basically just rocked up and checked all the cracks around the house. he basically said that cracks with gaps less than 1-2cm was nothing to worry about. 
the thing is - 1-2cm is massive! wont need him to come over and tell me its worth worrying about then! 
anyway very interested to hear how you go, have some recent similar problems with vertical cracks on brickwork and will be looking at getting someone to get it checked out soonish - when i get time!
good luck

----------


## dtklamf

interested in how this is going & who you called.
I too have some internal cracks in walls (1920s internal brick walls) that I've watched over the wet & dry seasons close up & re-open and this spring would like to fix the problems before painting.

----------


## KeepMyDayJob

Found a local structural engineer to have a look (from the comfort of their PC). Basically reckons wall is stable, cracks not wide enough for structural issue. 
I am going to get around to have it repointed (or attempt myself - but unlikely) so it is solid and will also indicate further movement. 
Cheers

----------

